# September 2008's CPGear Photo Contest



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2008)

I think we're due for another photo contest this month, so let's dig right into it. I won't put a specific theme around this one, if you have a good photo let's see it!

As always, the winning photo will earn it's creator a $80 CPGear gift certificate.

Standard Contest Rules Apply:


All photos must conform with the Conduct Guidelines.
There are no limitations on photo subject, location, etc.
The winner will receive an $80 CPGear gift certificate as a prize.
You can enter as many photos as you like.
Photos must be uploaded into the Milnet.ca Photo Contest album in the photo gallery in order to be eligible.
The winning entry will be selected based on rating and views. If there is a tie, or other factors will be used.
The contest closes at midnight ET on September 30th, 2008, though ratings of existing may continue for a few days beyond that.
OPSEC/PERSEC must be observed at all times.
All uploaded photos will be retained by Milnet.ca and may be used at a later date.
Photos must not be offensive in nature.
Photos from previous Milnet.ca Photo Contests are not eligible.
Photos must be original, or have permission from the original copyright holder.

Related links:


Milnet.ca Photo Contest Gallery
Upload a Photo

Remember, be creative, unique or humourous to increase your chances of winning. Good luck, and don't forget to rate the photos that others enter! (Yes, you can even rate your own photo - once.) If anyone has any questions, just let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Sep 2008)

After the sun has set on Rencontre Lake 


-Deadpan


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Sep 2008)

Edited now that i figured it out...


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

Hmmmm.

I'm sure I can come up with a couple of gooders that are "previously unpublished" after my vacation ...

 ;D


----------



## HERC (10 Sep 2008)

Sorry Mike, added two links to the gallery that didn't seem to work.  Just uploaded the file instead.

First time uploading a photo on here and participating in a photo contest.  Assume we show the photo here as well?  If not, I'll edit it out.

Playing with macro using my Canon 5D and 100mm f/2.8





Cheers,  Shayne


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Sep 2008)

Showing off the pics here is fine too. It's not hard to do, once the photo is uploaded, simply right click on the image itself and select "copy image location" (Firefox), Copy image URL (Chrome). For IE you have to select Properties and copy the image URL from there.

Once that's done you simply enclose it in some 
	
	



```
[IMG]http://XXXXXX[/IMG]
```
 tags as follows:


```
[IMG]http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=35250&g2_serialNumber=3&g2_GALLERYSID=029a8ebd93f206a5b3e484691a0fd39a[/IMG]
```


That will include the image "inline" in your post... no need to attach it. Hope that helps.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Snafu-Bar (10 Sep 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Showing off the pics here is fine too. It's not hard to do, once the photo is uploaded, simply right click on the image itself and select "copy image location" (Firefox), Copy image URL (Chrome). For IE you have to select Properties and copy the image URL from there.
> 
> Once that's done you simply enclose it in some
> 
> ...



 Woulda worked for me but the uploaded image was 800+kb and the insert is capped at 600k i think. So i cropped and chopped it down to what ya see. Thanks for the helper though


----------



## RCR Grunt (11 Sep 2008)

As was suggested, I am entering my pic of the new rucksack into the photo contest.






I did not want to upload it into the photo contest folder, as it is already in my album.

Have a Royal day.  Pro Patria!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Woulda worked for me but the uploaded image was 800+kb and the insert is capped at 600k i think. So i cropped and chopped it down to what ya see. Thanks for the helper though



There's no limit on the img tag photo sizes, but there is when you attach it. Plus then there's 2 copies of it on the server, whereas if you link it there's just one.


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Sep 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> As was suggested, I am entering my pic of the new rucksack into the photo contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would vote for it, if only our of Regimental loyalty, IF it was in the photo contest album - with all those neat vote thingies -but it's not so I can't.


----------



## RCR Grunt (11 Sep 2008)

Fixed


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 Sep 2008)

Bailey, our family dog.  Somewhere in Sask.   ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (18 Sep 2008)

I took this on Roto 3 somewhere out in the middle of nowhere on the way to Gorak.


Also, could someone remind me how to upload it to the photo contest album?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Sep 2008)

Nice photo! You should be able to simply click on the Upload Photo link in the first post to go to the upload screen.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Blakey (18 Sep 2008)

Arghandab River





EDIT:
Arghandab District


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Sep 2008)

Oh darn, I wasn't logged into the Gallery when I uploaded my picture of the freaky clouds :


Yes, I JUST noticed it 
-Dead


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Sep 2008)

Here's my entry!

Cheers


----------



## Snafu-Bar (28 Sep 2008)

HMCS Charlottetown firing the big gun.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Sep 2008)

Reminder: Today is the last day for new entries... and don't forget to take a look at the entries so far and rate them:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=24480

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Oct 2008)

So who won?


Beav


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Oct 2008)

The winner is SupersonicMax, with his Snowbirds entry:







Congratulations to SupersonicMax and thanks to all who submitted a photo... we had some great ones this month!

P.S. Max, in addition to the $80 CPGear gift certificate, I've added 500 MilPoints to your balance.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Oct 2008)

Way to go, SupersonicMax!!


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Oct 2008)

Very well deserving picture. Congrats Max!


Beav


----------

